# Ein und Ausgabe von Vektoren



## justinjc (19. Dez 2017)

Hey, ich muss für eine Aufgabe zwei Methoden  writevektor und readvektor  für die ein und ausgabe eines Vektors erstellen. Kann jmd. mir da paar Tipps geben? 
Danke im Vorraus.

MfG


----------



## Robat (19. Dez 2017)

Du solltest schon etwas genauer werden.
Was hast du bereits, was zerbricht dir den Kopf?

Code bitte in [code=Java]My code[/code]Tags.


----------



## justinjc (19. Dez 2017)

```
public static double readvektor(){
        Vector v = new Vector();
```

ich weiß es nicht , wie ich Vektoren in Java eingeben soll ..


----------



## Robat (19. Dez 2017)

Sollt ihr die Klasse `Vector` nutzen?
Von wie vielen Elementen reden wir eigentlich?

So oder so musst du über die Konsole die einzelnen Werte des Vektors einlesen und dann damit den Vektor initialisieren.


----------



## fhoffmann (20. Dez 2017)

Geht es um die Klasse java.util.Vector ?
Oder habt ihr eine eigene Klasse geschrieben, die auch "Vector" heißt, und die aus zwei oder drei double (reellen Zahlen) besteht?


----------

